# Michael Marlow Mystery



## bookslover (Sep 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any knowledge about what's happening with Michael Marlowe, if anything? He hasn't posted to his Bible Research website (Bible Research by Michael Marlowe) in over a year.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 8, 2013)

Wondering this myself...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 17, 2013)

I did send Mr. Marlowe and email asking about his well-being on the 5th, but have rec'd no response.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope he is well. His website has been a tremendous help to me through the years.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 17, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I did send Mr. Marlowe and email asking about his well-being on the 5th, but have rec'd no response.



Patrick, I also sent him an email some months ago, and also got no response. Very curious.


----------



## Somerset (Sep 18, 2013)

What an excellent resource - I'd never heard of it. Thank you for the link.


----------



## wish2bflying (Sep 18, 2013)

Say it ain't so ... !

Michael Marlowe's Mugshot - Hamilton County, OH. (Arrested 2013-07-21)

Just kidding, that's not him ... right?


----------

